# **SCAM ALERT** Please read.



## p.dougs90 (Apr 14, 2020)

The OG's on here are gonna eat me alive but maybe this will help some newbies.... "Mike/Micheal" from "Performance hub" only operates via email and emails come from a @protonmail.com 

If you get a message from anyone on THIS SITE or any other, suggesting this guy, do not do it!! I was just scammed out of 520 dollars. I originally got a message from a "JJ" via this site(ugbodybuilding.com) that put me in touch with "mike" at first he was awesome about communicating and responding to emails. Seemed knowledgeable about products, sent me a professional looking product list with normal looking prices, everything seemed very kosher. Wanted me to send him the money via Zelle. Once I sent the money... NOTHING, ghosted! Zelle is basically a sending friends money app and offers NO PROTECTION from fraud or scamer's. So I'm currently unemployed(covid19 outbreak) no steroids and 520 dollars in the hole. Do not trust random sources i would trust a well reviewed website before i would ever trust another random source.


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 14, 2020)

Your first order from someone you don't know you send 500+ dollars??


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2020)

Yea, this is how it happens unfortunately, Mate. It's an expensive lesson, but ye'll not make that mistake again.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

This is why we say stick around MAKE POSTS getting to know us and us you, you'll be surprised what trust brings!

You took a PM  from a person with most likely less posts counts then yourself that nobody probably knows! 

The best sources are not reviewed openly because they are unknown to people who haven't earned their trust.

If you fuking impatient people would fuking listen and showed you cared about US here you'd be in a better situation.

Sorry but you are a prime example of someone that don't listen, comes here with an agenda with no intention to being apart of our community.

We probably already told you more then once not to take PM's, you scammed yourself, you asked for it by not listening to us.

Yup you got ripped into alright, now STICK A ****ING AROUND HERE and build some trust by communicating with us or get scammed again!

I'm not mad you got scammed I'm mad you don't listen!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Your first order from someone you don't know you send 500+ dollars??



Desperation rather then doing what we ask like yourself!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry to hear you took such a hit. You've been here a year and maybe you have, and maybe you have not  seen many a post of us  here warning members NOT to trust pm's from guys lurking on here.  No need for any of the OG's to flame you for this. Take the unfortunate loss and learn from it. Now you know.


----------



## p.dougs90 (Apr 14, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Your first order from someone you don't know you send 500+ dollars??



ur first cycle should be around 300 if not ur probably not getting enough stuff/right does but no, this was my second order, 1st time he came through after i harassed him via email every day, the stuff was legit so i ordered again but unfortunately doubled my order so he got dbl the money and guess he decided he'd made enough off me and split


----------



## p.dougs90 (Apr 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> This is why we say stick around MAKE POSTS getting to know us and us you, you'll be surprised what trust brings!
> 
> You took a PM  from a person with most likely less posts counts then yourself that nobody probably knows!
> 
> ...



SF, I get it dude, damn, you don't have to chow down on my like that, me and you previously talked about all this, it not desperation, just thought life was throwing me a bone and making it easily for me for once.


----------



## p.dougs90 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Sorry to hear you took such a hit. You've been here a year and maybe you have, and maybe you have not, seen many a post of us  here warning members NOT to trust pm's from guys lurking on here.  No need for any of the OG's to flame you for this. Take the unfortunate loss and learn from it. Now you know.



eh it sucks and thankfully i've survive the hit, just hope someone else reads this and does not fall for it


----------



## Seeker (Apr 14, 2020)

p.dougs90 said:


> eh it sucks and thankfully i've survive the hit, just hope someone else reads this and does not fall for it



That's why this section is here.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 14, 2020)

This guy? https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/15704-Jin-Juice

He hasn’t been here since July. How long ago was this?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

p.dougs90 said:


> SF, I get it dude, damn, you don't have to chow down on my like that, me and you previously talked about all this, it not desperation, just thought life was throwing me a bone and making it easily for me for once.



Call it tough love brother not a put down but a WAKE THE FUK up.

Trust me, I contacted you personally about you doing this because I saw it coming and is why I asked who PM'd you.

I want you to open up to us, become one of us and good things will follow.

Only a fool could believe we don't use steroids and know some shit, but it aint shared just because someone shows up and ask's for a source.

We don't want this board to be about just talking and sharing sources because boards that do have many more scammers attacking people like you.

I haven't been scammed in 9 years, got sent test that turn purple in 2 weeks lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

mugzy said:


> This guy? https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/15704-Jin-Juice
> 
> He hasn’t been here since July. How long ago was this?



Yes that is the guy and the 1st time it happened I got on POB's ass about it but he brushed it off.

This is the 2nd time, it has history to it most don't know about but myself and POB because I brought it to him.

That JJ guy was openly reping that source!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

JJ was sending PM's to a lot of people.


----------



## p.dougs90 (Apr 14, 2020)

mugzy said:


> This guy? https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/15704-Jin-Juice
> 
> He hasn’t been here since July. How long ago was this?



Yea thats him, he messaged me 5/26/19, made my first order from his "source" maybe a month later and after harrassing the guy and having to report the first lump sum of money i sent to him on paypal friends and family as fraud he finally sent me my stuff, that was an 8 week cycle then took a couple months off then reordered a little over a month ago this time around he ghosted.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> got sent test that turn purple in 2 weeks lol.



damn that sounds like some good shit! :32 (6):


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

Just upsets me I tried to stop this a year ago, I PM'd p.dougs90 last year and this year solely to find out who PM'd him.


----------



## p.dougs90 (Apr 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Call it tough love brother not a put down but a WAKE THE FUK up.
> 
> Trust me, I contacted you personally about you doing this because I saw it coming and is why I asked who PM'd you.
> 
> ...



I get it and i didnt listen, that's why i made a fool of myself and posted this. hopefully it will help somebody. or atleast get "JJ" off this site so he can't do it again, at least here anyway


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

p.dougs90 said:


> I get it and i didnt listen, that's why i made a fool of myself and posted this. hopefully it will help somebody. or atleast get "JJ" off this site so he can't do it again, at least here anyway



Brother we are here for you but you have to lets us be here for you, lets us know you!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2020)

p.dougs90 said:


> I get it and i didnt listen, that's why i made a fool of myself and posted this. hopefully it will help somebody. or atleast get "JJ" off this site so he can't do it again, at least here anyway



Also you didn't make a fool of yourself making this thread it was the wake up call, you made a fool of yourself when I warned you last year and still desperately went ahead.

I didn't offer you my connection or anyone else's I offered the truth and a warning!

We care while most don't or I wouldn't have tried to stop it a year ago!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 14, 2020)

The good things about all this is... .
Ya prolly won't do it again?


----------



## p.dougs90 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> The good things about all this is... .
> Ya prolly won't do it again?



yea, definitely not gonna do that again


----------



## sandblasted (Apr 14, 2020)

Got to agree. Read the rules. Never post sources .Never ask for sourcea.
Pay your dues and read , use search button before asking common questions.
I lurked on bolex and Ugsupps 20 years ago before posting..
Like vets said stick around and contribute. .My friends waiting til covid passes to resume.
Scanmers are everywhere.


----------



## andy (Apr 14, 2020)

sorry to hear what happened. U will be smarter and more ready next time. Wishing best for u mate!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 14, 2020)

Personally was scammed a few years ago as well.

it was a trade deal though. I sent 4 bottles of black market TC200 to a guy.

In return I was supposed to get 1 bottle of watson TC200.

Dude flaked out total POS ! 

people like that oughta choke to death on a 21 inch double ended black rubber dildo


----------



## chandy (Apr 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> This is why we say stick around MAKE POSTS getting to know us and us you, you'll be surprised what trust brings!
> 
> You took a PM  from a person with most likely less posts counts then yourself that nobody probably knows!
> 
> ...




I'm still new here but what u have said i have seen everywhere on this site. "get to know us and us to know you"  "just read in between the lines". obviously there is something to that.

people need to see that this site is trying to be a community not just a place for someone to get a source and then leave. 

and why would anyone here give someone new a source? just increases the chance that their source could get shut down. plus i'm sure they are doing it for a lot of the new comers best interest from a lot of the dumb shit i've read people wanting to take for their first cycle and also not even knowing what PCT, AI, and HCG  are.

if any new person here is reading this. read around some threads maybe you'll get lucky and read upon some stuff if all of this wasn't enough for you to understand.


----------

